# What video game systems do you own?



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

I own a PS3, 360 and a wii. But i mostly game on my 360.


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

PSP, PS2, Wii.


----------



## becky1789 (Jul 26, 2010)

A gameboy advance, PS2 and a 360. 



and there's an Amiga 500 in the loft that beats them all hehe


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

SNES, Game Boy, N64, Mega Drive, PlayStation, PS2, PS3.

I skipped the whole Xbox thing because they actually expect you to PAY to play online and even if you do, most of the people playing are kids. The original Xbox was just a glorified low-end desktop machine with a proprietary OS, and the 360 is an unreliable piece of junk (I don't know a single person with a 360 who hasn't had to replace it at least once).

Usually PC versions are better than console versions with some genres (e.g. any FPS, RTS or western RPG, because they all suck with pads) anyway, so I usually buy those, though I've started buying PS3 versions of RPGs instead, cause my system is starting to show it's age. There aren't many good new FPS/RTS games anyway.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Duke of Prunes said:


> SNES, Game Boy, N64, Mega Drive, PlayStation, PS2, PS3.
> 
> I skipped the whole Xbox thing because they actually expect you to PAY to play online and even if you do, most of the people playing are kids. The original Xbox was just a glorified low-end desktop machine with a proprietary OS, and the 360 is an unreliable piece of junk (I don't know a single person with a 360 who hasn't had to replace it at least once).
> 
> Usually PC versions are better than console versions with some genres (e.g. any FPS, RTS or western RPG, because they all suck with pads) anyway, so I usually buy those, though I've started buying PS3 versions of RPGs instead, cause my system is starting to show it's age. There aren't many good new FPS/RTS games anyway.


My original xbox 360 died 3 times in one year 2007, then again last year in 2010 around July, so it died 4 times. Then after having a summer job i decided to get a xbox 360 slim and its been working great. And yes i hate paying for the online serivce but its good and i enjoy playing online games.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

If you get the PC or PS3 versions (most games are multi-platform these days anyway) you can play online for free


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Coleco Vision, Nes, N64 and PS2


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I have an Xbox 360, Wii, PS2, Nintendo DS, and a Gamecube(but it's pretty obsolete now, with the Wii and all). I have an old Gameboy Color lying around. I had a Nintendo 64 and Dreamcast, but I don't know what happened to them.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

about two days ago
I was walking on the street in brooklyn, and noticed an empty box...
for sega dreamcast console, lying in garbage.
the system is from 1999
Why in the world anyone would want to buy dreamcast in 2011 ?


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

stops whining about how the 360 use to suck, and how you have to pay for online. xbox live is 20 times better then ps3, and the new xbox 360s dont have any problems. xboxs havnt had problems for the past 2 years, the new slim one is amazing. 360 wins hands down


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Some Russian Guy said:


> Why in the world anyone would want to buy dreamcast in 2011 ?


Because the Sega Dreamcast has some really good games, like marvel vs capcom 2 and street fighter 3.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

You mean Xbox Live has 20 times as many kids? Yeah I'll hold off on paying for the "privilege" of playing with a bunch of 14 year olds. Most of the good so-called "exclusive" 360 games are also on PC anyway, where they have better controls, better graphics, better stability and don't cost money to play online.

Between the PS3 and 360, the PS3 is the better, more reliable machine with better capabilities (superior hardware, less clunky OS, and until recently it was one of the best BluRay players on the market, cheaper than the mid-range before the prices went down, and as good as the high-end stuff) and even though it doesn't have as many exclusives as the 360, the ones it does have are way better (not counting FPS games because they suck on consoles). Metal Gear Solid and Gran Turismo anyone? It's just a shame future main-series FF titles aren't going to be PS exclusive any more


----------



## Zadra (Jan 14, 2011)

Some Russian Guy said:


> about two days ago
> I was walking on the street in brooklyn, and noticed an empty box...
> for sega dreamcast console, lying in garbage.
> the system is from 1999
> Why in the world anyone would want to buy dreamcast in 2011 ?


You're.... joking right?


----------



## Zadra (Jan 14, 2011)

Handhelds:
Gameboy color, GBA SP, Nintendo ds, Nintendo dsi, PSP
Consoles:
SNES, (2) Genesis's, N64, PS1, XBOX, PS2, Gamecube, Xbox6360, PS3, Wii

And I WISH I had a good PC because I'm raging to play starcraft 2.
Eh, at least I can run the first 2 Fallouts on my crappy laptop..


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

NES 
SNES 
N64 (I agree with you Stef on this being the best one btw )
Gamecube 
Wii 

PS2 

DS-lite 
Gameboy (Original)
Gameboy colour 
Gameboy Advance SP

Game Gear 

Gaming PC


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

I have a PSP, PS2, PS3, Xbox 360, and a Wii. I also do PC gaming, but my graphics card is well out of date.

I'm actually thinking about selling my 360, to be honest the only reason I had it was for Mass Effect, and now that the second and third one will be on PC and my computer can run (though barely) the first one, which is my favorite. 

Aside from Mass Effect 1, I own literally only 6 games out of my 30+ 360 collection that can't be played on PS3 (Halo 3 ODST, Halo Reach, Gears 2, Fable 2, Splinter Cell: Conviction, Forza 2) so I'm definitely considering it.


----------



## Sadaiyappan (Jun 20, 2009)

Right now, just a PS3. My first console was NES, then SNES, then I played PC games for a long time, then I got a PS2 in 2005 I think. And finally my PS3 in 2008 and I bought a gaming laptop in October last year. Laptop is a beast, games look much better on it then they do on my PS3.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

ps3.
had a xbox360 at first but sold it when i seen how good the ps3 exclusives graphics & gameplay look.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

Zadra said:


> You're.... joking right?


I'm not, I actually saw the dreamcast box...!
well he could have bought it in 1999 and just kept the box all this time...
it said dreamcast on it, and pictures of some games
but no image of actual dreamcast
may be it was some special edition box


----------



## Zadra (Jan 14, 2011)

What I meant was, why you questioned someone's interest in a dreamcast.
The dreamcast was an incredible system, one of which I never had the opportunity to own. If I come across one being sold for a good price, I would probably buy it.

One of the games I really want badly, is this one:



















Its an overhead shootemup and it has Cammy on roller blades. My god, it's heaven.


----------



## Zadra (Jan 14, 2011)

WHOA. You live in.... Sheepshead bay?

...................

Errr..... where do you shop for your games?


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Currently there's two hand made PCs, an Xbox 360, Wii and a PS3 for gaming purposes. The Xbox is mine and I literally only use it for Rock Band. The Wii is my brother's and hasn't been turned on in months. As for the PS3, it gets used the most and is owned by my father. PC is my main gaming system, as well as my brother's.
I don't think you can get much better than a keyboard/mouse combo combined with amazing graphics. Yay computers!


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

Zadra said:


> WHOA. You live in.... Sheepshead bay?
> 
> ...................
> 
> Errr..... where do you shop for your games?


umm... yeah... I live in sheepshead bay

me, where I shop for games ? well... I either buy them online, or go to bestbuy, ebgames, gamestop...
it doesn't really matter where you buy them, it costs the same wherever you look...


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

An N64.

Yes you all read that right. Must suck being this jealous.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I have an xbox360 in my room.


----------



## Zadra (Jan 14, 2011)

Some Russian Guy said:


> ebgames, gamestop...


EB games on Kings highway? Ever visit the store in between 2008 and early 2010?

----
Ok, let me not try to draw suspense out of this. Don't shop at kings highway gamestop. The manager Helen is a B*tch **** Wh*re that was responsible for setting me up in what got me fired from the EB across the street. If you shopped there in between those two years, chances are, you saw me. And if I harassed you for an edge card, I am very truly sorry. I hated doing it. So much you wouldn't believe.

Also, I live around the corner from you.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

SNES, and...that's it. :cry

I used to have a couple of dozen games for it, but the only one I've managed to find, after moving, is Super Metroid. I ended up having to sell my PS3, PS2, and DS just to get by after losing my job last year. Maybe once I save up some money for an apartment I'll be able to afford to get back into modern gaming.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

we have ps3 and wii


----------



## Zadra (Jan 14, 2011)

shadowmask said:


> but the only one I've managed to find, after moving, is Super Metroid.


Pat yourself on the back, you have the best one.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

Zadra said:


> EB games on Kings highway? Ever visit the store in between 2008 and early 2010?
> 
> ----
> Ok, let me not try to draw suspense out of this. Don't shop at kings highway gamestop. The manager Helen is a B*tch **** Wh*re that was responsible for setting me up in what got me fired from the EB across the street. If you shopped there in between those two years, chances are, you saw me. And if I harassed you for an edge card, I am very truly sorry. I hated doing it. So much you wouldn't believe.
> ...


Sorry to hear that...
Well I frequently walk on that street, and sometimes I walk inside these stores to look what's new...
I was at both of these stores, late in the fall last year... I wanted to buy civilization V strategy guide... and only gamestop had it... but after browsing decided not to buy...

Did I make the right choice not buying the guide at that gamestop?


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

Super Genesis and Sega Nintendo. Man, those were the days.


----------



## Zadra (Jan 14, 2011)

Yes.

Do not give that gamestop business. Across the street, The manager at EB, Leo, is an alright guy though. Also, two of my friends work there (one of them is an Asian guy who is probably more socially awkward then me :lol)

I was working at that EB for two years, and it's one of the main causes of my social anxiety. Go figure, don't you love people in this area? *vomits*


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

I've always been a nintendo person

I had a NES. I wish I still had it. :cry Old school mario games were awesome. So was duck hunt and paperboy. 

I have a gameboy advance. I've actually had two because I broke one. :um
I don't really use it anymore.

I have a gamecube, but I don't use that because now I have a Wii.

I'm a big fan of Mario games, so that's why I've always stuck with nintendo. 

I did have a sega dreamcast at one point. My uncle gave it to me when he upgraded to better systems. 

So...in the end i've owned/own...

NES
Gameboy advance 
Gamecube
Sega Dreamcast
Wii


----------



## Kuyaz (Aug 2, 2009)

Just the Wii. Usually play SSBB.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

Zadra said:


> Yes.
> 
> Do not give that gamestop business. Across the street, The manager at EB, Leo, is an alright guy though. Also, two of my friends work there (one of them is an Asian guy who is probably more socially awkward then me :lol)
> 
> I was working at that EB for two years, and it's one of the main causes of my social anxiety. Go figure, don't you love people in this area? *vomits*


You don't like brooklyn, or just midwood ?


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

PS2
PSP(analog controller is broken though)
Super Nintendo


----------



## ak2218 (Nov 21, 2010)

Well between me and my sister I have the original gameboy(which is broken ), Gameboy pocket, Gameboy SP, PS2, Wii, and Xbox 360


----------



## Zadra (Jan 14, 2011)

Some Russian Guy said:


> You don't like brooklyn, or just midwood ?


I hate the country



need2bnormal said:


> *Xbox and Xbox 360 - *It is a pretty good system's ...
> 
> Oblivion, Dark Alliance, Steel Brotherhood, and Champions of Norrath


Steel brotherhood? Er... are you talking about Fallout:Brotherhood of steel?
Ugh, trying to get my hands on that one for the PS2. It's a bit hard to find. Didn't get such wonderful reception. I want to test things out for myself. I'm a Fallout addict.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

PC.

Consoles are too locked down, too closely controlled and intentionally have their features crippled (for example, a PS3 or Xbox can easily serve as a PC as well considering the hardware) by their manufacturers.

I'm a bit of an open systems and free software ideologue.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

I'll buy a console only if hey make it so that it could be used with a keyboard and a mouse...
And the keyboard and a mouse should be connected wirelessly to both a computer and a console... a universal keyboard... and universal mouse...
It should have a little switch, you switch it to use with a computer and switch it back to use it with a console...
And the monitor should have dual input, like they have it on HDTV, so that I can connect a computer and a console to a monitor through a hdmi cable and then switch inputs whenever I need... (it could be done with using hdtv of course, but they are way too pricey, and there are still no brand name 26 inch hdtv with Full HD)
That way I could play online fps games, on my monitor sitting in a chair, and if I'm bored with it, I'll just switch back to using a computer and browse the internet...
When will this fantasy of mine come true ?


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

Nes, Snes, Sega Genesis, Nintendo 64, GameCube Sega Dreamcast, PS1, PS2, Xbox, Xbox360, Wii, DS Lite. I only really play the 360 and Wii these days though...


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Nintendo 64, PS2, Gameboy Advance, NES, and Sega Genesis. I really only use the N64 and PS2, though.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Nes, ps1, ps2, xbox360


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

Use to have a N64, PS2, DS, GBA, but gave them away to relatives. Right now I've got an Xbox 360, Game Cube, Wii and PC.


----------



## LessThanThree (Oct 5, 2010)

Xbox 360. DS Lite. Wii.

Also have but not in use: N64. Gameboy Color. Gameboy Advanced. PS2.

For a long time my cousin lent us a SNES... but he took it back...and sold it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I've been playing this game lately on a coleco vision emulator(i don't use my coleco console. It's stored at my mom's house)

Anyway, good little game.

As for consoles, i'm thinking of buying a Snes and maybe a Dreamcast one of those days. I'm looking for those in garage sales. Maybe i'll get lucking like last year when i got that Nintendo 64 with 2 controllers and 5 games(uncluding Zelda Ocarina of Time and 007) for only 10$ for the lot. What a steal! haha, the guy was asking 20, but i dealt the price. I owe my dad that much. he at least thaught me how to deal prices very well.


----------



## Dan208 (Dec 22, 2010)

I've got a Wii. I really suck, except for my daughter's Disney Princess game. :um


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Zadra said:


> I hate the country Steel brotherhood? Er... are you talking about Fallout:Brotherhood of steel?
> 
> Ugh, trying to get my hands on that one for the PS2. It's a bit hard to find. Didn't get such wonderful reception. I want to test things out for myself. I'm a Fallout addict.


The Fallout 3 .


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

PS3 and N64. I used to have a Nintendo and Super Nintendo and I deeply regret selling both of them many years ago. Truthfully, I liked them much more than today's modern systems. They were fun and easy to play. Nowadays, every game has a million different button configurations to remember, etc. I'm just not into it very much. The only modern game I truly love is GTA 4. Otherwise, give me some old skool Mario Kart and GoldenEye please!


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

n64, wii, ps3, and 360

I won the wii at work. I've played it once. I need to stop procrastinating on selling it. I mostly just play the 360. At this point, I'd like to just trade them all in for a decent pc.


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

SNES, PS1, PS2, PS3, XBOX, Wii, Nintendo DS.


----------



## Sadaiyappan (Jun 20, 2009)

heroin said:


> PC.
> 
> Consoles are too locked down, too closely controlled and intentionally have their features crippled (for example, a PS3 or Xbox can easily serve as a PC as well considering the hardware) by their manufacturers.
> 
> I'm a bit of an open systems and free software ideologue.


Consoles can not serve as a PC. Not even close. They don't have enough RAM to run a modern OS.


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Past: Atari, Colecovision, Super Nintendo, N64, Wii
Current: PC, Nintendo DS.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

SNES, N64, XBOX, PS2, PS3

I only play the PS3. The cables for my SNES and 64 are screwed. :mum


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

NES, SNES, Virtual Boy, N64, GCN, Wii, GB, GBA, DS, DS Lite, PS1, PS2, Xbox360. 

I mostly game on my PC though.


----------



## addictedtochaos (Jun 11, 2004)

NES, N64, Gamecube, Wii, GBA, DS, Genesis, Saturn, Dreamcast, Xbox, Xbox 360, PS, PS2, PS3, PSP.


----------



## Kwlgurl (Jun 27, 2010)

Ps3, Wii and DS Lite

Used to have a Nintendo, Super Nintendo, Gameboy Advance and Ps2..


----------



## Sanctus (Dec 10, 2010)

pc(OF COURSE), a very loved psp, and a ps2 that shall be moded


----------



## Barry Egan (Feb 27, 2005)

Psp,NDS Lite & Xbox 360


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)

GameBoy Advance SP, Nintendo DS Lite, Xbox 360 and a Gamecube


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

PS3, Xbox 360, PS2, Nintendo Gamecube. I sold my Wii; it's too gimmicky for my taste.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

An Xbox, 360, PS2, probably a PSP lingering around, and lots of computers  Wouldn't mind having a PS3 though.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

SNES, Wii, Xbox 360, PC
GBASP1 (front lit one, there was one released later that was backlit, it didn't last long), DS (original)
I do plan on getting a 3DS, not sure when though.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

SNES, N64, PS2, Wii and PC

Only use the PC though, until a new Zelda comes out for Wii.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

I game on my PC using Steam
I'm also on Xbox 360 but haven't played in months.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

PC, Sega Genesis, PS2 and a Wii. Handhelds... all of the different Gameboys from the beginning to the current version - and we had an iTouch4 but it got run over and then lost out in a field in the rain (that would be thanks to my 12 year old)


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

PS3 & wii + fit. =] thats all.


----------



## companioncube (Sep 7, 2008)

Wii, Xbox 360, PSP and PC. but all i ever play on is my PC


----------



## astrophysics (Feb 5, 2011)

ps3, xbox360, wii, psp, original ds, pc...

but my favorite is the virtual boy.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

xbox360
used to have many gameboys, nintendods, gamecube, xbox 1 but got bored


----------



## Berlusconi (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm playing on my rig. I have an Xbox 360, but it was a gift and I only own CoD 4 on it. I'd pick up Reach, but circumstances don't allow i.t


----------



## KariKamiya (Feb 7, 2011)

I had an xbox 360 but not anymore . Atari, nintendo (I think), super nintendo, gameboy advance, ps1, psp, and a couple of emulators. I'm sadly out of date (broke).


----------



## Dan iel (Feb 13, 2011)

It's really quite embarrasing. I need a life! 

Here we go:

PSP
Nintendo DS
PS3
XBOX360
Wii
Xbox original
PS1
PS2
Gamecube
N64
SNES
Dreamcast
Ipod touch (If you count that as a gaming platform)
Game boy colour
Game boy advance

http://img602.imageshack.us/i/24815101501395398157277.jpg/

Ohh the cables!!


----------



## shymtealhead (Feb 16, 2010)

Ps3
ps2
n64
pc


----------



## Cosmic (Feb 7, 2011)

I have a NES, GameCube, GameBoy Advance, Nintendo DSi XL, Wii, PS2 and a PS3. And my laptop, I guess. xD

The Wii is BY FAR my least favorite console.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Xbox 360, I just play Black Ops and recently l4d2.


----------



## d93 (Jan 6, 2011)

Got all the old systems; NES, SNES, N64 (best system imo) Gamecube, PS2, Xbox, and Xbox 360.

Xbox 360 is my main system I game on. Assassin's Creed (1, 2, and brotherhood) and Mass Effect (have both games but haven't played the second just yet) being my favorite games on the system.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

GameBoy Color, GameBoy Advance and DS


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

All these people without a 360 make me cry. *cry*

lol


----------



## Exotik (Dec 11, 2010)

2 Xbox 360's (new 360 slim and the other cracks disks), ps3 slim (covered in dust & there's a drawing of a penis on it I kid you not lol), and an outdated pc (barely runs crysis).


----------



## fantasticxfoxkins (Feb 21, 2011)

I love gaming and its how I spend a lot of my time. I currently own an xBox 360, PS3, Wii, PS2 (love the classic games), DS, PSP. I have some older consoles too but I don't have space to have them all set up at once. I'm not much of a PC gamer because I have yet to get myself a decent enough PC to handle serious gaming.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

fantasticxfoxkins said:


> I'm not much of a PC gamer because I have yet to get myself a decent enough PC to handle serious gaming.


Yeah, PC is probably the best gaming platform, but also the most expensive by far. It's too bad.


----------



## Dan iel (Feb 13, 2011)

Logan X said:


> Yeah, PC is probably the best gaming platform, but also the most expensive by far. It's too bad.


Some games can only really work on PC. It's a great format but as you said, so expensive, initially anyway.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Our family owns:

2 PS2s (1 broken)
Wii (never used)
2 PSPs (1 mine)
A PC
Several laptops (1 mine but not much use for gaming)
PS3 (most played)

Used to own a GBAsp but I sold it for £10, now I wish I had kept it for Super Mario Bros 3 

But PS3 is my favourite by far


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

I own a game-boy colour (been collecting dust for years), A PS2 (also collecting dust), and a PC which I have always used for gaming PC's FTW lol :boogie


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

Atari 2600 VCS
Atari 7800
NES (heeee! my fav! thanks, USA for breaking it compared to famicom; no support for mapper based sound hardware or otherwise! arrgh!)
Commodore 64 (hey, it counts, riiiight?)
SNES
Gameboy
Sega Genesis
2x Playstation
Sega Saturn
Sega Dreamcast
2x Playstation 2 (one japanese)
Nintendo 64
Nintendo DS
XBOX
XBOX 360 
Nintendo Wii

This is all of em I recall; dun use em much anymore.
Used to have more but lost them to a klepto roommate 
I really wanna rekindle the collection sometime soon...some old ones
like Intellivision I used to have as a kid.


----------



## bafranksbro (Feb 19, 2011)

Nintendo, Super Nintendo, Sega Genesis with the add-on Sega CD, N64, Playstation, PS2, Xbox, Wii, X360, PS3, Nintendo DS Lite, and my PC. Oh and I forgot about the Sega Gamegears both my brother and I had. Last I knew every single one of those still function.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Game boy, ps2, ps2, xbox360, DS, PSP and PC. But I don't play PC games much.


----------



## blackmage (Feb 17, 2011)

I have a PS3 and a Wii. My 360 red ringed awhile ago and never got it fixed. Never liked it anyway.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

blackmage said:


> i have a ps3 and a wii. My 360 red ringed awhile ago and never got it fixed. never liked it anyway.


How dare you!! .________.


----------



## blackmage (Feb 17, 2011)

I knew you were going to read that!
There weren't any games that I liked on it. Nothing personal.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

blackmage said:


> I knew you were going to read that!
> There weren't any games that I liked on it. Nothing personal.


LOL how did you know I was gunna read that? ._.

Your like the 100th person on here who says that. This place is so unlucky!
The only guy I met here who did have a 360 didn't have the games I do, and I'm one broke dude at the moment with other priorities than to buy more games.

I'm THIS close to taking someone hostage until they buy
a 360.

PS. Don't go to sleep tonight Vivi, it just might be you. >:I


----------



## blackmage (Feb 17, 2011)

O_O

If it's any consolation, I still have my 360. If you offer to fix it up for me, then I'll play it.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

We have 2 Wiis, gamecube, leapster, leapster 2, didj, DS. 4x PCs. + an Android phone for Angry Birds.


----------



## confidencelost (Sep 3, 2010)

360, PS3, DS, PSP, PC that I play, and older stuff that I don't play.


----------



## arpeggiator (Jan 6, 2011)

This is what I own/have owned:
NES-> Lost
Game Boy (the big grey one)-> my mother hided it when I was a kid and never have seen it again
Game Boy Color->same
N64->my favourite. I exchanged it with a friend for a Playstation during a year.
PS2
PSP
PS3 (the first version)


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

I have a Sega Genesis, Super Nintendo, Wii, And an Xbox. I play my Xbox a lot.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

SNES and PS2

I used to own an Xbox but sold it.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

As of right now a PS2 and a Xbox 360 and the original Xbox. Sold off all my older systems.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Nintendo GameCube 
Xbox (the original)


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

wii, that's it


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes, now I get to add my systems to a year old topic.

Basically right now I own a PS3, Wii, PS2, gamecube, gameboy advance, and a nintendo 64. I used to have a super nintendo, but I have no idea what happened to it. Other systems I want are 3DS, Vita, xbox 360, PSP, and a sega genesis


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Nintendo -
Super Nintendo
N64
GBC
GBA
GBA SP
Wii
DS Lite
DSi
3DS

Microsoft - 
Xbox (Dust collector)
Xbox 360

Sony -
PS3

I used to own a Gamecube and a fat DS, but I sold the former when I got the Wii and dropped the latter at the movies without realizing it until I was home. Yes, I'm a Nintendo fanboy. Bnr. I just never found much of anything exclusive on older Sony and MS systems that I actually wanted to play.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Gameboy Advance SP
DSi
PS2
PS3



Toppington said:


> Nintendo -
> Super Nintendo
> N64
> GBC
> ...


*Steals your 3DS*


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> *Steals your 3DS*


Wouldn't care too much. :b I haven't touched the thing in months.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Nintendo
Super Nintendo
Sega Genesis
Game Cube
Game Boy Advance

I also have a Sega Game Gear (that doesn't work), and an old beat up Game Boy (don't know if it works or not, but it's ancient.)


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

PS2.
N64.
Playstation.
Coleco Vision.
Nintendo.

I used to own a snes, gamecube, turbographx 16, sega genesis but i sold them to buy food :b


----------



## Venkska (Oct 29, 2011)

360, PS2, GC and thats it 

I used to have PS1 amd N64 as well as a SNES, NES and Sega Genesis as well as a few other systems I can't remember but of course they were taken to the pawnshop by my dad :mum

I want my N64 back DAMNIT! My childhood dreams man..


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Nintendo
Genesis
Game Gear
64
Game Boy Color
PS2
Wii

I wish I still had my dad's old intellivision.


----------



## JudgeDreddlikescookies (Dec 13, 2011)

currently: 
xbox
xbox 360
playstation 1 & 2


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Well, sometime within the next few months I might be adding one more to the list because I may be buying a Nintendo DS! Why a DS instead of a 3DS? Because it is now more in my price range and the DS has lots of awesome games on it. I'll get a 3DS eventually and I can be very patient.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

ps3, xbox 360, wii and a PC. I prefer to do my gaming on PC mostly, unless there are exclusives on console that I'd like to play.


----------



## geon106 (Apr 28, 2012)

PS2
PS3
Xbox 360
PSP

I have others in the form of emulators.

To be honest i'm more of a PC gamer though


----------



## what the (Jun 9, 2012)

SNES
Megadrive....oh right. Genesis for you Americans
Game Boy
Game Gear
Master System
PS2
XBOX
XBOX 360
DS
PSP


I'm not going to say too much, but I have a lot of emulators on my PC for older consoles (NES, Atari) because my systems of them are broken.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

ps3
n64
snes


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

Gameboy (Original)
Gameboy (pocket)
Gameboy (Color)
SuperNintendo (SNES)
Nintendo 64
Nintendo Gamecube
Xbox
Xbox 360
Playstation Portable (PSP)
Playstation Vita


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Game Boy
Game Boy Pocket
Game Boy Color
Game Boy Advance
Game Gear
SNES
Sega Mega Drive
PS
N64
PS2
Gamecube
Xbox 360
PS3
PSP
Wii


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

My systems I have now ;

Atari -
Pitfall was a great changing game

I idolize NES and SNES !! So much I have have some never even opened still in the box.

Super Mario World
Super Mario All All Stars which included super mario bros, super mario bros 2, super mario bros 3 and lost levels. Doctor Mario was cool!
F-Zero 

I could go on and on with games I love from these 2 systems - I love them so much!

NES 64
Dark Agent is my fav game on here!
Legend of Zelda Ocarina , Time or Majora's Mask., 007, street fighter ,paper mario

sega genesis
Aero the Acro-Bat, Aero the Acro-Bat 2 ,Disney's Aladdin, Alex Kidd in the Enchanted Castle, Alien Soldier, Alisia Dragoon ,Altered Beast Art of Fighting

Deamcast! 
Jet Grind Radio is my fav game on that..

Game boy ,Game boy advance Game boy sp , DS , DSI ,
Gamecube I don't use any of these systems .... gameboy is still in the box it came it....

PlayStation 1 , 2 and 3
L.A. Rush .Any Call of Duty of Medal of Honor .Matrix games .Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell

Xbox and Xbox 360 - It is a pretty good system's ...

Oblivion, Dark Alliance, Steel Brotherhood, and Champions of Norrath.

Wii - I have only played a few times to test out the old NES and SNES games on .. I really don't like this system....

I have a Amstrad CPC with paperboy on it 

Those are the systems I have right now - I sold most of my systems ... I am working back at my collection .... I *almost* have every NES and SNES game ever made ... about 26 short?

And people ask what I do all day


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

nycdude said:


> I own a PS3, 360 and a wii. But i mostly game on my 360.


I have a pack of cards


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Gameboy Pocket
Gameboy Colour (Pokemon Version)
Gameboy Advance SP
Nintendo DS
Nintendo 3DS
Playstation 1 (x2)
Playstation 2
Playstation Portable
Nintendo 64 (Pokemon Version)
Wii
X-Box 360
Gamecube


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Nintendo 64
Gameboy colour
Gameboy SP
Nintendo DS
Gamecube
Xbox
Xbox 360

Although the only ones I've really ever used much where the Xbox's the N64 and my computer.


----------



## Relay (Feb 14, 2012)

Gameboy advance SP
Sega Genesis
Super Nintendo
Playstation
Playstation 2
Playstation 3
Wii


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

nintendo
super nintendo
nintendo 64
gamecube
xbox
xbox 360
gameboy (original, color, advance, advance sp)


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

atari, nes, snes, sega genesis, ps1, xbox, xbox 360, gba, gbc, and gbp


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Gameboy Advance SP and my computer if that counts


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

A computer


----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

One x86-based machine, and it's all I'll ever need.


----------



## Reveriie (Jun 24, 2012)

PC
Laptop
Sega Genesis
Nintendo
Nintendo64
Dreamcast
Xbox
Xbox360
Playstation
Playstation2
Playstation3
PSP
Gamecube
Gameboy (Original, Advance, Color, Advance SP)
Atari


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

I have PS, PS2, PS3, Wii, PSP, Gameboy color and Advance SP. I broke my PSP well its not actually broken. The screen is cracked. I need to get a new screen cover to repair it.


----------



## sparkle1 (Jun 9, 2012)

I have (mostly stashed in storage):

Commodore 64
Atari 7800
NES
SNES
SEGA Master System
PS1
PS2
PS3
XBox 360
Sony PSP
GameBoy
GameBoy Colour (Pokemon special edition)
GameBoy Advance SP
Nintendo DS
Nintendo DSi
and my desktop computer if that counts.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

ATARI 5200
Pentium 486
First-Gen XBOX
XBOX 360 slim
Current PC
Rock 'em Sock 'em Robots


----------



## Joe H (Jul 30, 2011)

I have a PS3 which i use mostly and a Wii which is just really for Wii fit.
The portable consoles i have are PS vita and DSI although i don't use the DSI.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Nintendo 64
Wii
PS1
PS2
PS3
X-box 360
PSP
DS lite
3DS
Game boy advance SP
And I guess PC?


----------



## BeepBeepSwerve (Mar 24, 2011)

My laptop, N64, Playstation 2, a Game Boy Pocket, and I used to have a SNES. Mostly play games on the laptop, older games of course. Might consider getting a new system one day, but I think I would rather have a gaming PC.


----------



## drganon (Aug 10, 2011)

Ps1, ps2,xbox 360,n64,dreamcast,gamecube,wii,gb pocket,gbc,gba,ds,3ds,my laptop, and I used to own a psx ,xbox, and a genesis.


----------



## Shizuko (Sep 4, 2010)

Nintendo 64
Gameboy Advance
Gamecube
Nintendo DS Lite
Nintendo WII
PS1
PS2
PS3
PSP
Xbox 360 
PC
Used to own a Sega but we gave it away  bad mistake...


----------



## DMIND11 (Jul 9, 2012)

Over my gaming history I have had... PC of course, NES, SNES, N64, PS1, PS2, DSLite, PSP, and Xbox360.


----------



## Clax (May 24, 2009)

NES
SNES
N64
Gameboy
Gameboy Advance SP
DS
3DS
Gamecube
Dreamcast
PSP
PS2
PS3
PS Vita
Xbox 360(Fat model+Star Wars Special Edition)
Wii
Retro Duo
High powered gaming PC

Grew up on Nintendo until Dreamcast came out so I never got a chance to experience the great PS1 games until much later on. Used to have an Atari 2600 but one of my stupid family members sold it or gave it away.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Xbox
Xbox 360
PS2 Slim
PS3
Nintendo Gamecube
Nintendo Wii
PSP
Nintendo DS and DS lite
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advance SP


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Atari 2600
NES
SNES
N64
Gamecube
PS2
Xbox
Wii
Xbox 360 
PS3
Virtual Boy
Sega Master System
Sega Genesis
Several Gameboys and DS's of varying makes and styles
and a 3DO that has a bad attitude about working

My next endeavor will either be a Sega CD or an Atari Jaguar, not sure which. I'm leaning Jaguar.


----------



## Socially Uncomfortable (Jul 13, 2012)

I have:

Super Nintendo
Gamecube
Gameboy Color 
Gameboy Advance
DS Lite
Wii
Xbox
Xbox 360
PS2
PS3
PSP

:b


----------



## Glitch (Jun 29, 2012)

Currently in the house:

PSP
PS2
Xbox 360
Wii
And, of course, a gaming PC or two


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I want to get an Xbox 360 and a 3DS eventually, but I'm waiting for a big price drop on the 360, which probably won't happen until the next systems come out.


----------



## scorpion91 (Aug 21, 2011)

Old gameboy 90s one(I really don't use it)
Playstation 2
Gamecube
Xbox 360


----------

